# Help-temperature and sore throat



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

J is off school today with temperature and cold, was up a couple of times during night feeling shaky etc but BS ok each time I tested him. BS 5.7 this morning, temperature 38c. He wanted to eat some toast so had his insulin and now can't eat cos throat is so sore....
trying to get him to drink but what do I do about the fact he's had 4.5 units of N\rapid and only half a slice of toast??????
C


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 25, 2010)

If he is drinking OK, work out the carbs he's missed by only having half a slice of toast and get him to drink the equivalent in pure OJ or something similar.


----------



## bev (Mar 25, 2010)

Lolly -ices! I am sure it will be good on the sore throat and has carbs in too. Try not to worry too much about levels today - unless of course very high or very low - just keep giving sips of juice and loll-ices as much as can be tolerated.Hope J feels better soon.Bev


----------



## Becca (Mar 25, 2010)

As Bev said lollies (sugar ones as well if he's got insulin on board) and maybe sugar jellies if he'd eat them?  Ice cream?  Sips of full on sugar drinks....

Hope he feels better soon

x


----------



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

Needn't have worried about him being low as he's just done a test and is 13.7!
Good idea about the lollies- thanks guys!!
C


----------



## Carynb (Mar 26, 2010)

Getting seriously fed up now....temperature still going up and down, he has horrible chesty cough too.
Blood sugars all over the place, was 18.1 two hours after breakfast so corrected with 1 unit and he then had an awful hypo 2.4.It really was horrible- one of his worst. Levels are still a bit on the high side but no ketones. He looks completley washed out- it's a shock to realise how just an ordinary cold can affect him so much as he never misses school.
C :-(


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

hi hun if its the same nasty one thats going around my son had it and id have said it was like flu if my son hadn't had the flu jabs ...hope hes better soon xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 26, 2010)

graham was having ice cream when he was very ill in october but it wasnt enough keep an eye on the ketones  we have to go to hospital and we took 2 weeks to get rid off of this b**** ketones !!!!


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2010)

(((Hugs)))  It really is horrible when they get ill and their levels go haywire.  F had a vomiting and diarrhoea bug a while back and it was a nightmare keeping her levels right.

I hope you both get a good sleep tonight and J is feeling a bit more "normal" in the morning.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww hugs hope J is feeling a bit better now, isnt it awful how any kind of illness affects their levels so quickly and so much x


----------

